# I made a new character



## eversleep (Dec 16, 2011)

This is NOT a fursona just a miscellaneous character.

Ruby the Rhubarb (sorry about the shitty drawing, it's all I can do :c )

Name: Barbara "Ruby" Knotweed
Age: She claims 24, probably a bit older
Sex: female
Species: rhubarb
Height: 5'1"
Weight: 80 lbs.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: No fur, she's a vegetable. Colored like a standard rhubarb, with leaves acting as "hair", and her feet are her roots.
- Markings: none but always wears make-up, usually sloppily applied.
- Eye color: black
- Other features: very thin, anorexic-ish
Behavior and Personality: She goes to parties she's not even invited to or supposed to be at, usually sneaking in wearing a disguise of some sort. When she approaches a lonely-looking man (or woman) who seems bored and tries to get some money for her... "services", they usually call a bouncer on her and she gets thrown out of the party. She thinks she's more important and liked than she actually is. She's bisexual (slight male preference) and and will have sex with almost anything, as long as she's getting paid for it. Uses all her money to buy overpriced clothes and accessories, instead of things she actually needs.

Skills: Um... yeah, I'll get back to you on that one. I guess someone finds her attractive?
Weaknesses: Chefs, specifically pastry chefs

Likes: money, sex, her family, Cindy the Strawberry, clothes, fashion, ugly make-up
Dislikes: pastries, canon and clichÃ© things, sleeping alone

History: Her mother always told her "Don't make the same mistakes I made!". Ruby didn't listen. There's a family history of every female becoming prostitutes, and Ruby is no exception. However, she keeps this a secret from her mother. It isn't easy, considering she still lives with her parents. She loves them and all, but she has to hide everything. She convinced them that she actually has a job at a supermarket, working as a mascot for a produce company. Even worse is her parents give their near-30 daughter a curfew and everything to prevent prostitution. Luckily for her, her folks are extremely forgetful, and can't remember what time their daughter came home last night. Ruby also has an older sister named Sasha who lives on her own who she occasionally talks to, and Sasha is the only one who knows of Ruby's true profession. Ruby also claims that somewhere in her family lineage, she is a descendent of a Chinese rhubarb, but this has yet to be proven.

Clothing/Personal Style: she dresses like a skank hoe
Picture: look up above ^^^

Goal: She doesn't set long-term goals, she lives for the moment... whatever moments she has.
Profession: prostitute/entertainer
Personal quotes: ~"Hey! Just because I'm a vegetable does NOT mean I do vore!"
~"How would you like it if everyone and their mother drew fanart of you and Cindy the Strawberry making love in a pie crust!? My God, atleast be more original!"
Theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLBHooqolaw XP
Birthdate: February 8
Star sign: Aquarius

Hope it's better than my recent fail characters.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 16, 2011)

If there was an award for Biggest Failure, you'd lose at that too.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2011)

Of course it's not a fursona..but I'm curious as to why anyone would ever want to make a vegetable character. And sexualize a vegetable too...


----------



## Zenia (Dec 16, 2011)

Hazel said:


> ...sexualize a vegetable...


Well, I did see this video one time... XD


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 16, 2011)

I facepalmed


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 16, 2011)

This is just absurdly retarded


----------



## eversleep (Dec 16, 2011)

Smelge said:


> If there was an award for Biggest Failure, you'd lose at that too.


Is that a good thing though? It means I'm NOT the biggest failure. If you were trying to insult me, you failed, I think. Or just confused me. I don't know.





Hazel said:


> Of course it's not a fursona..but I'm curious as to why anyone would ever want to make a vegetable character. And sexualize a vegetable too...


It's been done before with other "strange" things. Insects, machines, plants... you need to lurk moar. 

And you guys are very mean to me.  I don't like it.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 16, 2011)

Hm. Reminds me of a troll thread.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 16, 2011)

An 80lb piece of Rhubarb?

You could win a prize for that.


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 16, 2011)

I guess I'm supposed to tell you you suck and you're retarded so uh

Nice vegetable


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 16, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Is that a good thing though? It means I'm NOT the biggest failure. If you were trying to insult me, you failed, I think. Or just confused me. I don't know.


Ok, so he's saying you fail so hard you fail at even winning at failing. You suck when it comes to failing, and you fail when it comes to pretty much everything. Not a terrible point in regards to the expression itself.





> It's been done before with other "strange" things. Insects, machines, plants... you need to lurk moar.


Insects can be considered fursonas in the same sense as dragons. Not actually furry, but anthro. The same applies to machines because they are emulative to animals in most of the sonas, otherwise it's not necessarily a fursona but just a persona. Also, referenced post featured the point of making it sexual, which in most cases of non-fetishism is strange. And that last sentence makes me laugh at you.





> And you guys are very mean to me.  I don't like it.


...get some balls, sweetie


----------



## eversleep (Dec 16, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Ok, so he's saying you fail so hard you fail at even winning at failing. You suck when it comes to failing, and you fail when it comes to pretty much everything. Not a terrible point in regards to the expression itself.Insects can be considered fursonas in the same sense as dragons. Not actually furry, but anthro. The same applies to machines because they are emulative to animals in most of the sonas, otherwise it's not necessarily a fursona but just a persona. Also, referenced post featured the point of making it sexual, which in most cases of non-fetishism is strange. And that last sentence makes me laugh at you....get some balls, sweetie


It still seems a little off to me, that quote. "You suck when it comes to failing" doesn't sit right with me if you're saying I do fail really hard. But whatever, to each their own.

Ok, I get what you're saying with the insect thing, but COME ON! When I meant "machines", I meant iPod and airplane and car "fursonas" I've seen on FA. If they count, so do plants. Plants are more animal-like than machines are. Also I don't get the whole "make it sexual non-fetishism" thing you're getting at. It's not meant to be sexual, it's meant to be a joke. 

Also that last sentence is very sexist. You should re-think what you say.

I hate how everyone treats me like a minority or something. I guarentee if someone else posted this, they wouldn't get treated as badly.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 16, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I guarentee if someone else posted this, they wouldn't get treated as badly.


If it helps... I wouldn't have liked the character no matter who posted it.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Dec 16, 2011)

If you wanted to make a vegetable fursona, eversleep, we could have all come and beat you repeatedly with a stick.

Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 16, 2011)

I assumed the character was a joke which is why I'm confused by all the bitching


----------



## eversleep (Dec 17, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> If you wanted to make a vegetable fursona, eversleep, we could have all come and beat you repeatedly with a stick.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist.


That reminds me, my friend in my 7th grade Spanish class used to always threaten that he'd beat people with sticks. Then one time he got mad at someone and he said "Shut up or else-" and then the rest of the class said "You're gonna beat him with a stick!". Then there was a 5-second pause, and he asked "Why do you all like sticks so much?". Irrelevant, but it was funny.



Rotsala said:


> I assumed the character was a joke which is why I'm confused by all the bitching


I'm just as confused as you are.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 17, 2011)

I assumed it was a joke as well. It's sort of, oh, hm. Well, you need to work on presentation a little, I think. It sort of wavers between appearing humorous and appearing genuine.


----------



## Joeyyy (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah... I would steam that bitch probably... Lather her up in some strawberry sauce and get under the pie crust with her.
Fork the shit outta that.


----------



## Westarrr (Dec 22, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Skills: Um... yeah, I'll get back to you on that one. I guess someone finds her attractive?
> Weaknesses: Chefs, specifically pastry chefs
> 
> Likes: (...) sex, (...), Cindy the Strawberry, (...), ugly make-up
> ...



I Lol'd... A rhubarb prostitute.. I'd hire her


----------



## ryanleblanc (Dec 22, 2011)

Wait so this isn't a joke? If it is, it's not very funny. If not, it's kinda sad. 

Also species should be "Rheum rhaponticum" assuming she is the western variety and not the chinese variety "Rheum palmatum".


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 23, 2011)

I laughed I just didn't know if I should feel bad about it or not


----------



## ONEintheinfinite (Dec 23, 2011)

I can't tell why people are so upset over this, I've seen plenty of plant anthros before.


----------



## israfur (Dec 23, 2011)

ONEintheinfinite said:


> I can't tell why people are so upset over this, I've seen plenty of plant anthros before.


The only other plant anthro I've ever seen was Zetsu from Natruto, where are you finding plant anthros?


----------



## Sar (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh your serious, let me give you my compliments for once.


----------



## ONEintheinfinite (Dec 24, 2011)

israfur said:


> The only other plant anthro I've ever seen was Zetsu from Natruto, where are you finding plant anthros?


The internet some on FA mostly on DA though, but seriously the reason people are so thrown off is because he decided to anthropomorphise a vegetable?


----------



## ryanleblanc (Dec 24, 2011)

ONEintheinfinite said:


> The internet some on FA mostly on DA though, but seriously the reason people are so thrown off is because he decided to anthropomorphise a vegetable?



No, the main reason is both a combination of the fact that he anthropomorphized a vegetable in addition to the OP being "Eversleep."

You are new here so it's understandable that you do not know about eversleep's antics, but basically, if it was anyone else, then this thread would have probably been left alone.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, it's definitely different........that's the first time I've ever seen a vegetable fursona. 

It's sweet (with custard).


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

My character is best Character


----------

